# viewsonic vp201s screen goes bad after 5 minutes



## paulmars (Feb 27, 2009)

horizontal lines after 5 minutes. However, with the case removed, it works fine. Capacitors look ok. Ideas?

>pa


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a heat problem. Fix: leave the case off.

Seriously, I would not know how to track down the specific heat problem as far as the electronics are concerned. The simple fix is likely to increase air flow by modifying the case.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Be very careful venturing inside a monitor even when it's unplugged as the capacitors still hold enough charge to shock you. With that said, look for a heat sink that may be loose somewhere. I'm not too familiar with the electronics side of things but it may just be the thing of gluing it back on with thermal paste.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If it's to the point where removing the cover makes a difference.
Your monitor is "dying".
Could be capacitor(s) - resistor(s).
Get a new monitor.
Just because you can't see a problem with your eyes - doesn't mean
there isn't one.
As {Red Squirrel} advised you - 
Monitors (Power Supplies) pack a potential, electrical "Punch"; that
you do not want to encounter!!!
It's killed people!
Be careful!!!!

rossfingal


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

Heat sounds like a likely culprit.

Can you get it repaired on warranty?


----------



## TheITloveswood (Sep 6, 2011)

Your model is an LCD, according to what I looked up. Therefore, subcomponents holding a lethal shock is not a significant issue, as they are with CRT monitors. CRT monitors, on the other hand, are extremely dangerous if opened. 
Viewsonics are generally a good brand, and by no means the only one to fall victim to this.
As the other posters have replied, since the problem appears after roughly 5 min., then the culprit is usually heat.
While there are other components that might be involved, the most likely part to be failing is the lamp assembly / assemblies. These are thin tubular -- bulbs, for lack of a better term at the moment. After prolonged exposure to excessive heat they begin to fail, and this is common for LCD monitors. Some will display black horizontal lines across the screen and eventually fail to the point that the monitor screen goes black with a dim suggestion of a picture, more, less, or none. The monitor still recieves power, as evidenced by a green light next to the power button, but it shows lines, or no discernible picture, unless it is a ghost barely seen in dim light.
Some companies still sell these lamp assemblies online, if you specify the length you need and for which make and model. Installing them can be very tedious and time consuming, and there is no guarantee it will work when you finish. This is why most computer repair companies will decline to work on them, as the cost in labor is usually more than the cost of a newer (and better) LCD monitor.
However, to give you hope, it is possible that one or more capacitors on the video board (if it is seperate from the main board or control board) or caps on the main board might be only beginning to fail and might cause this. Reduced or inconsistent power to the lamp assemblies might also cause the lines, much as a failing flourescent bulb begins to display faint "banding." You said the caps looked good, but check again for even the slightest suggestion of swelling at the tops or bottoms of the caps. This is tough because some of the smaller caps might fail without any swelling. If you have an electronics store nearby that is willing to order you the caps you need, and you are confident in your soldering skills, and if you have the time, order and replace them all. Caps are usually less than a buck or two. If time is an issue, then it's time for a new LCD monitor. 
Sorry I don't have better news.


----------



## paulmars (Feb 27, 2009)

it now does not work at all. Ill consider your ideas. tks, p


----------



## TheITloveswood (Sep 6, 2011)

*Paul, does the power button work?*

Hi Paul,

When you say that it is not working at all now, does the green light still come on next to the power button? 
If not, this is actually a good sign, as it means that the failing component is probably just a cap on the power board or the power section of the main board. This is easy to resolder, usually.
Good luck.


----------



## paulmars (Feb 27, 2009)

TheITloveswood said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> ...does the green light still come on next to the power button? ...
> Good luck.


yes it does


----------



## TheITloveswood (Sep 6, 2011)

*Resoldering caps*

Oh....power, but no picture. Darn, then its probably not the caps....probably the lamp assemblies. Still, if you want to try the caps, you might get lucky.
If you need pointers for resoldering the caps, or locating which ones, tell me. I'll help if I can.
Sometimes you might convince a good tech to try this repair. This doesn't take long.
If you really want to get some mileage out of this situation, choose a target among your IT friends, and tell him that a _REAL_ IT has his own soldering station and resolders caps for friends for fun.
When I was a bench tech, the field techs were always bringing the consoles, keyboards, TVs, you name it, to see if we could save their favorite piece of electronic nostalgia.
The only thing we turned down was the boss's 8 track player. We just looked at him in stunned amazement. Let it die, man! It's earned its eternal rest already!:laughing:


----------



## Pcbugout (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monitor*

I work on flat panel monitors. 99% of the time,bad caps. Open itup look for swelled ones,replace. Search online for detail on how to get into your unit .


----------

